# Secondary hard drive keeps disappearing after running chkdsk



## shadowkite (Dec 9, 2012)

My computer has been having a weird issue recently where I would get 100% disk usage on all 3 of my hard drives in task manager which would cause a huge lag in response time making applications run slow off and on. In fact in games like Heroes of the Storm and World of Tanks my game would run flawlessly for a continuous 5 seconds, but then freeze for 1 second regardless of the graphics settings. I got fed up with this slight annoyance and tried disabling stuff recommended by other websites (such as super fetch) which didn't help at all.

I noticed in task manager when it said 100% disk usage on my secondary and tertiary drives the write/read speeds were often 0 or really low together which didn't seem to make sense for the drives to constantly be at 100%. My main drive speeds were also constantly low (never 0 though) even though task manager said it was 100%. I checked for drive errors and windows said there was nothing wrong. I also checked the S.M.A.R.T. status of all three drives and they were all 'Good' status. Having read this (hard drive - Extremely high disk activity without any real usage - Super User) I thought I should try the voted answer and ran the chkdsk command ("chkdsk /b /f /v /scan c:") thinking my issue was similar.

When I ran it on my c: drive it said it needed to lock the drive and that I would have to wait until I rebooted my pc to run it. Seeing as how all my hard drives were having this issue I decided to run it on my secondary drive (d as well before restarting my pc. When running the command ("chkdsk /b /f /v /scan d:") chkdsk found 1 corrupted file sector and ~80 unreadable sectors. Afterwards my secondary hard drive went missing in both the file explorer and disk manager. Assuming it was because it had to demount the drive to lock it I just restarted my computer to see if it would come back. Of course the main drive chkdsk command had to run before I could get back into my computer, but when I did get back in the secondary hard drive was in fact there in both file explorer and disk manager.

When I tried to open the drive it took very long to open (~2 mins) and when trying to open subsequent folders it took almost as long (~1min). Although all the folders seemed to be there some folders I couldn't open due to "the file/folder is corrupt or missing" errors. After some time the drive disappeared again from both the file explorer and disk manager. I tried restarting my computer again, but this time before the windows 10 logo showed up I saw a blinking '_' in what was probably a command prompt screen that kept blinking in place for 10 seconds before going to the next line and blinking some more. No idea what it was doing, but my windows 10 loading has became slower because of it.

Now when my computer boots up it seems to be taking longer and running slower until my secondary drive which does keep coming back disappears. I tried running chkdsk again with just ("chkdisk /r d:") but it froze at 38% when the secondary drive disappeared once again. I tried to view the S.M.A.R.T. status of the drive but it couldn't be accessed. I'm at a loss now and I have no idea what to do. I really want my files on the secondary hard drive since some of the files are important so although I know I could just reformat the hard drive I'd rather not if possible.

*My current computer specs:*
https://pcpartpicker.com/user/shadowsdabom/saved/#view=CFxf7P

*tl;dr:*
My secondary hard drive was working fine before I ran the chkdsk command on it. The S.M.A.R.T.status showed good stratus on everything and windows said there was no drive errors, but after running chkdisk on my drive it has started to disappear frequently after boot and some files/folder on the drive can't be opened due to a file/folder corrupted or missing error. And the S.M.A.R.T. status no longer show on the drive. Is there a way to fix this or at least get my files/folders back to put on a new drive?

*Edit:*
I also tried this (CHKDSK Deletes Your Data? Now Recover Them in Few Steps) and since my secondary drive's root doesn't have a hidden found.xxx folder I tried installing the software and letting it run a scan for deleted/damage files on the drive. After running the scan for a couple of hours the software came back with only 2 small word documents so maybe that means the files are still there just something else is causing the corrupted error?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have too experienced a hard drive that ran at 100% all the time and slowed down the system. I would recommend you try a few things and report back:

1. Your data is not gone, it's still on that hard drive, but the moment you can access it, please back it up.

2. Upgrade the system BIOS to the latest version.

3. Make sure the hard drive is plugged into an Intel SATA connector. So in your case, you should have a drive in SATA 0 and SATA 1.


----------



## shadowkite (Dec 9, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I have too experienced a hard drive that ran at 100% all the time and slowed down the system. I would recommend you try a few things and report back:
> 
> 1. Your data is not gone, it's still on that hard drive, but the moment you can access it, please back it up.
> 
> ...


So I have updated my BIOS to the most recent version via Live Update 6 and the hard drive with the error (d is currently in one of the two straight ports on my motherboard which is what I assume you mean by intel sata connector.

As a new issue, when I booted up my pc this morning it started to run chkdsk on my d: drive again. It gave me the option of hitting 'esc' to cancel while it started, but at the same time my computer didn't turn my keyboard on so I didn't have the ability to cancel it. It ran for 30 mins before it froze at 3% for another 3 hours in which it finally incremented to 4% which is when I decided to just power down my pc and restart it again so I could log in. Hopefully that helps.

Also, when you say my data is on the drive and to back it up the moment I can access it, are you saying I should be able to copy the folder with the files in it regardless of not being able to open the folder?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you might be able to fix this by doing a system restore to before you ran the chkdsk, I would try this first.

The use of the scan cmd and a combination of parameters, may have created registry corruption in the session manager key. If system restore does not get you going:-

Press the win + x key together select command prompt (admin) at the prompt copy paste (highlighted in red):-

reg query "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager" > 0 & notepad 0

Press enter, please post the notepad outcome here. DO not do anything else until we give the go ahead. WE may need to:-

The scan cmd runs chkdsk online and is not really very useful you might have to run chkdsk again, this time open a cmd as admin (as shown)and type:-

chkdsk C:/f press enter, you will be asked to run at boot Y|N say Y and reboot. When this is finished do the same for the next drive:-

chkdsk D:/f press enter, you will have to restart Y again.

Make sure you do each drive separately, restarting between chkdsk. Never try to run chkdsk concurrently on two drives.


----------



## shadowkite (Dec 9, 2012)

jenae said:


> Hi, you might be able to fix this by doing a system restore to before you ran the chkdsk, I would try this first.


I tried what you said, but I couldn't get far. About 2 weeks ago I had a 1TB HDD for my c: and used macrium reflect to move it's contents to a newer 2TB drive. I could have sworn I created a system restore point afterwards, but it seems that windows didn't have system restore configured and it shows an element in the table for my previous c: that says "Windows (C (Missing)" which is odd.

Should I try switching out my new drive with the old to see if my d: comes back?


----------



## shadowkite (Dec 9, 2012)

jenae said:


> If system restore does not get you going:-
> 
> Press the win + x key together select command prompt (admin) at the prompt copy paste (highlighted in red):-
> 
> ...


HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager
AutoChkTimeout REG_DWORD 0x8
BootExecute REG_MULTI_SZ autocheck autochk *
BootShell REG_EXPAND_SZ %SystemRoot%\system32\bootim.exe
CriticalSectionTimeout REG_DWORD 0x278d00
ExcludeFromKnownDlls REG_MULTI_SZ 
GlobalFlag REG_DWORD 0x0
HeapDeCommitFreeBlockThreshold REG_DWORD 0x0
HeapDeCommitTotalFreeThreshold REG_DWORD 0x0
HeapSegmentCommit REG_DWORD 0x0
HeapSegmentReserve REG_DWORD 0x0
InitConsoleFlags REG_DWORD 0x0
NumberOfInitialSessions REG_DWORD 0x2
ObjectDirectories REG_MULTI_SZ \Windows\0\RPC Control
ProcessorControl REG_DWORD 0x2
ProtectionMode REG_DWORD 0x1
ResourceTimeoutCount REG_DWORD 0x9e340
RunLevelExecute REG_MULTI_SZ WinInit\0ServiceControlManager
RunLevelValidate REG_MULTI_SZ ServiceControlManager
SETUPEXECUTE REG_MULTI_SZ 
PendingFileRenameOperations REG_MULTI_SZ \??\C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Security Suite\NortonData\22.7.0.76\Definitions\SDSDefs\20170102.001\eraser64.sys\0\??\C:\Program Files (x86)\Norton Security Suite\NortonData\22.7.0.76\Definitions\SDSDefs\20170102.001

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\AppCompatCache
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Configuration Manager
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\DOS Devices
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Environment
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Executive
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\FileRenameOperations
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\I/O System
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\kernel
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\KnownDLLs
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\NamespaceSeparation
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Power
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Quota System
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\SubSystems
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\WPA


----------



## shadowkite (Dec 9, 2012)

jenae said:


> Make sure you do each drive separately, restarting between chkdsk. Never try to run chkdsk concurrently on two drives.


Could the fact that I previously ran chkdsk concurrently on the C: and D: be the reason my drive is having issues?


----------



## shadowkite (Dec 9, 2012)

Also, now my D: doesn't load up at boot anymore. I assume its because every time I booted up my pc I was forced to run chkdsk on the d: which it would then pause at 4% after hours of letting it sit and would have to forcefully restart the pc.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> every time I booted up my pc I was forced to run chkdsk on the d: which it would then pause at 4% after hours of letting it sit


 That would mean the HDD is failing. There are too many bad sectors at the 4% mark. The HDD needs to be replaced.


----------



## shadowkite (Dec 9, 2012)

spunk.funk said:


> That would mean the HDD is failing. There are too many bad sectors at the 4% mark. The HDD needs to be replaced.


Okay, so does that mean chkdsk caused the bad sectors? After all, S.M.A.R.T. was good status for everything on the drive and it worked reliably before. It wasn't until immediately after I ran chkdsk (even though windows said there was no errors and no reason to check) that the drive had issues. I ask because perhaps it is something else if not chkdisk's fault. Otherwise there would have been more warning before failure I'd expect.

Also, how can I get my data off if I must replace the drive?


----------



## shadowkite (Dec 9, 2012)

Hopefully you are all still there.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, sorry for the delay, you should as good practice always back up the data you want to keep, most of us use an external drive for this, even if your drive is ok it means you are always covered.

Nothing in your registry response to indicate a drive flagged problem, it does however show Norton, now I never allow this product on any home computer, you simply don't need it, windows defender, the windows firewall and malwarebytes are superior protection without the performance hits that Norton delivers, if you decide to be rid of it then use their uninstall util to do so.

Open a cmd prompt as admin (as shown) and type:-

chkntfs D: /X press enter, this cmd tells windows not to chkdsk the D: drive at boot.

Restart computer and open another cmd prompt (as admin) and type:-

chkntfs D: /D press enter this tells windows to clear the stop on chkdsk at boot. 

Next (still at cmd prompt) type:-

fsutil dirty query D: > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter) If it returns drive IS dirty, and even if it says it's not (just let us know what it says) I want you to run a chkdsk. so type:-

chkdsk D: /r press enter, you will have to say Y again and reboot. Chkdsk will run at boot and do not worry if it takes many hours, in your circumstances this is likely... it does not (as mentioned) indicate the drive is dead or near to it. Millions of HDD with bad sectors still run and last for many more years (including the drive on this computer).


----------



## shadowkite (Dec 9, 2012)

jenae said:


> Open a cmd prompt as admin (as shown) and type:-
> 
> chkntfs D: /X  press enter, this cmd tells windows not to chkdsk the D: drive at boot.


Unfortunately, when I type that in it says "Drive D: does not exist." Probably because the D: gets disconnected at boot by the chkdsk. When I go into my BIOS it for sure shows all of my drives including the D: drive. Maybe if I switch the ports on my mobo around the D: drive won't get checked and dismounted again?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I do not see how chkdsk is running on D: drive if it is not detected? It is not dismounted to run a chkdsk at boot it is checked before mounting. Are you sure chkdsk is running on D: drive? In bios have the system re detect HDD (or load bios defaults). Open (win + r key) and type devmgmt.msc does your drive show under "disk drives"? Also at the run box type:- diskmgmt.msc is it showing there? Could you let us know.


*EDIT*:- Open a cmd prompt as admin (as shown) and this time type:-

chkntfs /x D:


----------



## shadowkite (Dec 9, 2012)

Well, I at least fixed the initial issue I had that caused me to run chkdsk on the drive. In case anyone is wondering how to fix the 100% disk usage I seemed to have solved it by removing nvidia geforce experience and by disabling compattelrunner.exe from running at boot in taskscheduler as per the following two links stated:

https://forums.geforce.com/default/...-causing-100-disk-usage-on-my-primary-drive-/

hard drive - Windows Disk I/O 100% at boot for 20 Minutes - Super User

Of course my D: drive is still having issues.


----------



## shadowkite (Dec 9, 2012)

jenae said:


> Hi, I do not see how chkdsk is running on D: drive if it is not detected? It is not dismounted to run a chkdsk at boot it is checked before mounting. Are you sure chkdsk is running on D: drive?


It was at first by explicitly saying so and then freezing at 32%, 4%, etc. Of course after enough times of force restarting my computer it just seemed to not bother. Though it still would boot slower. Right before the windows loading screen appeared a '_' would flicker on an entirely black screen for a good 15 seconds before transitioning to the windows loading screen so I assume a command is being ran though with echo off?


----------



## shadowkite (Dec 9, 2012)

jenae said:


> Open (win + r key) and type devmgmt.msc does your drive show under "disk drives"? Also at the run box type:- diskmgmt.msc is it showing there? Could you let us know.


I recently tried moving the D: drive from the previously connected SATA port to a different one to see if it would be recognized. It currently doesn't doesn't show up in device manager nor disk management. Although before when the D: was still loading at boot (even though it would then disappear after the first 15 minutes) both did show the drive and even said it was healthy.




jenae said:


> In bios have the system re detect HDD (or load bios defaults).


I need to find out how and then I'll do that.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you could try to put the D drive into another computer to see if it reads it. Mounted devices show in the registry, open a cmd as admin and run:-

reg query "HKLM\system\Mounteddevices" > 0 & notepad 0

Press enter, post the notepad outcome here.


----------



## shadowkite (Dec 9, 2012)

I checked the BIOS and the drive is definitely still being read by it. Holding the drive up to my ear I can even here that it is being turned on and spinning. But, it isn't being read by windows at all. No idea why.


----------



## shadowkite (Dec 9, 2012)

jenae said:


> Hi, you could try to put the D drive into another computer to see if it reads it. Mounted devices show in the registry, open a cmd as admin and run:-
> 
> reg query "HKLM\system\Mounteddevices" > 0 & notepad 0
> 
> Press enter, post the notepad outcome here.


Here is the result:


```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\Mounteddevices
    \??\Volume{325597b5-a44d-11e6-adc0-806e6f6e6963}    REG_BINARY    5F003F003F005F00550053004200530054004F00520023004400690073006B002600560065006E005F0050004E0059002600500072006F0064005F005500530042005F0033002E0030005F004600440026005200650076005F0050004D0041005000230030003700300042003600350037004100390042003700460039003300380038002600300023007B00350033006600350036003300300037002D0062003600620066002D0031003100640030002D0039003400660032002D003000300061003000630039003100650066006200380062007D00
    \??\Volume{325597bf-a44d-11e6-adc0-806e6f6e6963}    REG_BINARY    5C003F003F005C0049004400450023004300640052006F006D0041005300550053005F00420043002D0030003800420031004C0054005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F0031002E00300033005F005F005F005F002300350026003200310061003100390036003200650026003000260030002E0031002E00300023007B00350033006600350036003300300064002D0062003600620066002D0031003100640030002D0039003400660032002D003000300061003000630039003100650066006200380062007D00
    \DosDevices\D:    REG_BINARY    9A162C5B0000100000000000
    \DosDevices\E:    REG_BINARY    444D494F3A49443AB143E73CDB48E04295B5C4B3F11D6CA6
    \??\Volume{b2add4e7-a826-11e6-add7-d43d7eb3325d}    REG_BINARY    5C003F003F005C00550053004200530054004F00520023004300640052006F006D002600560065006E005F00570044002600500072006F0064005F005600690072007400750061006C005F00430044005F00300037003400380026005200650076005F00310030003100300023003500370035003800340035003300310034003300340033003300310035003500330034003300320033003600330032002600310023007B00350033006600350036003300300064002D0062003600620066002D0031003100640030002D0039003400660032002D003000300061003000630039003100650066006200380062007D00
    \??\Volume{61557338-b7ac-11e6-adf9-d43d7eb3325d}    REG_BINARY    5C003F003F005C00440054004C00490054004500530043005300490042005500530023004300640052006F006D002600560065006E005F00440069007300630053006F00660074002600500072006F0064005F005600690072007400750061006C0026005200650076005F0031002E00300023003100260032006100660064003700640036003100260030002600300030003000300023007B00350033006600350036003300300064002D0062003600620066002D0031003100640030002D0039003400660032002D003000300061003000630039003100650066006200380062007D00
    \DosDevices\F:    REG_BINARY    5C003F003F005C0049004400450023004300640052006F006D0041005300550053005F00420043002D0030003800420031004C0054005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F0031002E00300033005F005F005F005F00230035002600360032003400360039006300330026003000260030002E0031002E00300023007B00350033006600350036003300300064002D0062003600620066002D0031003100640030002D0039003400660032002D003000300061003000630039003100650066006200380062007D00
    \??\Volume{3c739899-ba5a-11e6-adff-806e6f6e6963}    REG_BINARY    5C003F003F005C0049004400450023004300640052006F006D0041005300550053005F00420043002D0030003800420031004C0054005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F005F0031002E00300033005F005F005F005F00230035002600360032003400360039006300330026003000260030002E0031002E00300023007B00350033006600350036003300300064002D0062003600620066002D0031003100640030002D0039003400660032002D003000300061003000630039003100650066006200380062007D00
    \??\Volume{d7147f3c-c0d8-11e6-ae10-d43d7eb3325d}    REG_BINARY    5F003F003F005F00550053004200530054004F00520023004400690073006B002600560065006E005F004E00580050002600500072006F0064005F004C005000430031005800580058005F00490046004C0041005300480026005200650076005F0031002E00300023004900530050002600300023007B00350033006600350036003300300037002D0062003600620066002D0031003100640030002D0039003400660032002D003000300061003000630039003100650066006200380062007D00
    \??\Volume{c869d3a5-c31b-11e6-ae15-d43d7eb3325d}    REG_BINARY    5F003F003F005F00550053004200530054004F00520023004400690073006B002600560065006E005F005500530042002600500072006F0064005F004400490053004B0026005200650076005F0038002E00300037002300320035003800420031003400390043002600300023007B00350033006600350036003300300037002D0062003600620066002D0031003100640030002D0039003400660032002D003000300061003000630039003100650066006200380062007D00
    #{c869ddcc-c31b-11e6-ae15-d43d7eb3325d}    REG_BINARY    D6C942000000100000000000
    #{c869de53-c31b-11e6-ae15-d43d7eb3325d}    REG_BINARY    D6C9420000903577C1010000
    #{c869debc-c31b-11e6-ae15-d43d7eb3325d}    REG_BINARY    D6C942000090C1C4E8000000
    #{c869dee1-c31b-11e6-ae15-d43d7eb3325d}    REG_BINARY    D6C9420000007AA4D1010000
    #{8362963a-c355-11e6-ae1a-d43d7eb3325d}    REG_BINARY    D6C942000000500600000000
    #{4d88d315-c384-11e6-ae1b-d43d7eb3325d}    REG_BINARY    6B8616000020D4A4D1010000
    \DosDevices\C:    REG_BINARY    19B200000000500600000000
    #{ffdf169f-c9ba-11e6-ae1e-d43d7eb3325d}    REG_BINARY    19B200000000100000000000
    #{ffdf16a5-c9ba-11e6-ae1e-d43d7eb3325d}    REG_BINARY    19B200000020D4A4D1010000
```


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, press the win + r key together in the run box type:- regedit, navigate to HKLM\system\mounteddevices, the first line will read "default reg_sz (value not set) leave this line and delete ALL other entries (Binary values) right click select delete. Press the win + r key together immediately after this and in the run box type:-

shutdown -r -t 0 (press OK) windows will restart and remount the drives, populating the reg key. See if D drive is recognized.


----------



## shadowkite (Dec 9, 2012)

jenae said:


> Hi, press the win + r key together in the run box type:- regedit, navigate to HKLM\system\mounteddevices, the first line will read "default reg_sz (value not set) leave this line and delete ALL other entries (Binary values) right click select delete. Press the win + r key together immediately after this and in the run box type:-
> 
> shutdown -r -t 0 (press OK) windows will restart and remount the drives, populating the reg key. See if D drive is recognized.


So that did seem to get the drive to be recognized again. When my computer restarted windows took a while to startup and the drive made some interesting sounds (not sure if good ones or bad ones). Windows tried to run chkdsk on the D: again upon booting up which this time I was able to hit a key on my keyboard to tell it not too. For some reason when windows started up it failed to sign me in, but from the temporary account it signed me into I was able to see the drive was available from file explorer and shown in task manager. I was even able to read some files from the drive. Upon signing out and signing in to my actual account windows was slow and my D: drive was still shown in task manager, but with 100% disk usage even though it was not reading or writing anything. I tried to open device manager and disk management to see if the device was being seen, but windows was lagging way too much and didn't open them until windows had already dismounted the D: drive.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well if the data you want to keep is backed up I would reformat the errant drive and bring back the data, if it plays up again you are most likely looking at replacing the drive OR as suggested try the drive in another machine.


----------



## shadowkite (Dec 9, 2012)

Unfortunately I still don't have the data backed up. I'll try to upon restart though. For some reason compattelrunner.exe is still running at startup even though I disabled it in task scheduler so at boot my drives are all being hammered until I can open task manager, then resource manager, then end the process tree. Any ideas what I can do to stop compattelrunner from running?

Also should I be worried that windows failed to sign me in (even though signing out and in seems to have fixed it)?


----------



## shadowkite (Dec 9, 2012)

jenae said:


> Next (still at cmd prompt) type:-
> 
> fsutil dirty query D: > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter) If it returns drive IS dirty, and even if it says it's not (just let us know what it says)


For some odd reason my D: drive and E: drive switched labels. I ran the above command now that my drive is back and the result was "Volume - E: is Dirty".

Also I see the drive in device manager and disk management again. Disk management seems to think the drive is healthy still.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, run a chkdsk on the E: drive, cmd as admin type:- chkdsk E: /r press enter say Y and restart.

For the compattelrunner.exe navigate to it in c:\windows\system32 and right click select properties then the security tab (it is currently owned by trusted installer) you don't need this process so take ownership with your account (must be an admin account), then use the right click again to rename it call it compattelrunnerOld.exe.


----------



## shadowkite (Dec 9, 2012)

jenae said:


> Hi, run a chkdsk on the E: drive, cmd as admin type:- chkdsk E: /r press enter say Y and restart.


I started that up yesterday and the chkdsk has been running all night long still stuck at 3%. Should I continue letting it run or just force restart the pc?

Occasionally I can hear a louder than usual loading noise from the drive but it doesn't sound like clicking or beeping. I'll see if I can record the noise at all and upload it here for you to listen too.


----------



## shadowkite (Dec 9, 2012)

Actually, it doesn't seem to be making the noise now. I'll have to record it upon restart. I'm still running it now though and it is still at 3%. Should I force restart?


----------



## shadowkite (Dec 9, 2012)

I decided to just go ahead and restart it since I didn't hear any response and no progress was being made after 16 hours.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> That would mean the HDD is failing. There are too many bad sectors at the 4% mark. The HDD needs to be replaced.





> no progress was being made after 16 hours


 You have too many bad sectors and The HDD needs to be replaced


----------



## shadowkite (Dec 9, 2012)

spunk.funk said:


> You have too many bad sectors and The HDD needs to be replaced





shadowkite said:


> Okay, so does that mean chkdsk caused the bad sectors? After all, S.M.A.R.T. was good status for everything on the drive and it worked reliably before. It wasn't until immediately after I ran chkdsk (even though windows said there was no errors and no reason to check) that the drive had issues. I ask because perhaps it is something else if not chkdisk's fault. Otherwise there would have been more warning before failure I'd expect.
> 
> Also, how can I get my data off if I must replace the drive?


----------



## shadowkite (Dec 9, 2012)

Also, couldn't the noise the drive is making just mean something in the drive is getting stuck so opening it could fix it at least long enough to move data from that hdd to a new one.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The HDD noise is usually caused by the head getting stuck.
Yes, opening a HDD casing to access the discs is a great way to access your data. Unfortunately this has to be sent to a Data Recovery Specialist in a Clean Room. This options is Very, Very Expensive. Most people can't afford this option. 
In Windows if you go to Start/Search and type *diskmgmt.msc* and right click the *diskmgmt* results and* Run As Administrator.* In the Elevated *Disk Management *window if the drive is listed here, you can use Recovery Software to copy the data to a USB HDD. You can use the free TestDisk software. I have had the best luck with GetDataBack. You will need another drive of the same size or larger to restore your files to.


----------



## shadowkite (Dec 9, 2012)

Interestingly enough, when I recorded my drive it no longer made the noise. Now my drive's capacity isn't being recognized in file explorer so I think I'm going to try doing what a video on youtube suggested which is to slam the bottom of the drive against the table to un-stick the drive head in case that is truly the issue.Have nothing to lose at this point since I already seem to have lost access to my data.


----------



## shadowkite (Dec 9, 2012)

And to reassess my previous question that hasn't been answered yet, did chkdsk cause this or was it something else? I want to know why this happened so a as to prevent future issues.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, chkdsk doesn't actually do anything physically to the disk it is designed to analyse the file system on the drive in this case NTFS, thats why it is unwise to assume a drive is dying because of bad sectors there are other reasons for this. In your case it is most likely a software failing of the drives firmware, which means the disk controller is or has failed (this is hardware)

As mentioned a best approach at this time is to try to see if another computer can read the drive, I honestly don't know what would happen to software when you try to run two chkdsk at the same time.. we have never tested this. You could format the drive and see how it goes, you will of course lose all data on the drive if you do this.


----------

